# Meizu theme for CM7?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I love the Meizu theme for CM7 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1102755), but it's a bit funky on the Thunderbolt because of the 4G icon. Has anyone modified the theme for the 4G icon to match? Also, what's with the random green in the signal bar? It's so out of place. Matching blue would be awesome!


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

It's my favorite too. My only complaints are that I wish there was no green in the status bar and that the pulldown could be transparent. The tiny bit of green just seems to throw things off to me.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I modified the CM7 framework itself and put in the stock thunderbolt 4G icon. i dont know where to put it into the meizu theme itself, otherwise i would. 
but i have attached the stock TB 4G icons. they look great with this theme. and i would also like to get that green off there....makes it look terrible IMO. i couldn't even run it b/c of that...lol

i just used ninjamorph to get them on there. took 2 minutes. only down side is if you switch to another theme (like stock, or any other one without a themed 4G icon) it will stay the TB icon.

View attachment 1440


4 icons are between this text and the text above...kinda hard to see since the icons are white.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumping this back up. I downloaded the theme and when trying to flash, I keep getting the error:

E:Can't open /sdcard/download/meizu_v8_0_for_cm7_by_zdunex25-d3h0m0i.zip (bad)


----------



## Adrozz07 (Aug 22, 2011)

Extract the apk. from the zip

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is were the themes are

http://zdune.mod2xtreme.com/android/projects.php


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Adrozz07 said:


> Extract the apk. from the zip
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Can you be a little more specific? This is the first time I've messed with themes. I know how to extract files on a PC, but what do I do on my phone?


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Another weird thing I noticed is that when I downloaded this on my computer, it took a couple minutes to download (I'm on a 1MB connection), but when I download it on my phone, it downloads instantly...


----------



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> Another weird thing I noticed is that when I downloaded this on my computer, it took a couple minutes to download (I'm on a 1MB connection), but when I download it on my phone, it downloads instantly...


You need to open up the zip with a file manager and instal the .apk file. The zip includes many add ons (wallpapers, icons, etc.) It is not a flashable zip file.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

mayajw said:


> You need to open up the zip with a file manager and instal the .apk file. The zip includes many add ons (wallpapers, icons, etc.) It is not a flashable zip file.


I'm using Root Explorer, but it says the folder is empty...I tried re-downloading and got the same thing. It is a 19.7MB file and it downloads instantly on my phone, so I'm pretty sure that's the issue.


----------



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> I'm using Root Explorer, but it says the folder is empty...I tried re-downloading and got the same thing. It is a 19.7MB file and it downloads instantly on my phone, so I'm pretty sure that's the issue.


I would download on cpu then transfer the zip via USB to my phone. Then pull the apk on your phone and install theme.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

mayajw said:


> I would download on cpu then transfer the zip via USB to my phone. Then pull the apk on your phone and install theme.


Now I can't get my pc to recognize my phone. Ugh, lol.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> I'm using Root Explorer, but it says the folder is empty...I tried re-downloading and got the same thing. It is a 19.7MB file and it downloads instantly on my phone, so I'm pretty sure that's the issue.


Same exact thing happened to me with all his themes the other day. I got home and did it in my laptop and it went perfectly so it has something to do with dl-ing it from the phone. The file will say it's 19.75 MB but the folder in Root Explorer only say 37.5 KB.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

JacksWastedTime said:


> Same exact thing happened to me with all his themes the other day. I got home and did it in my laptop and it went perfectly so it has something to do with dl-ing it from the phone. The file will say it's 19.75 MB but the folder in Root Explorer only say 37.5 KB.


I still can't get my computer to recognize my phone :angry:


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> I still can't get my computer to recognize my phone :angry:


Do you have debugging on?


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

JacksWastedTime said:


> Do you have debugging on?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's my computer. My macbook pro is with Apple right now, so when I get it back I'll give it a go with it. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont get my dockbar to look like the screenshots. It looks like the standard CM7 dock with different icons?


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

So, love the theme. Embarrassed to admit I'm having trouble figuring out how to get it all installed... I'm on a Mac, so I don't know exactly how to get the transparent status bar working. Does anybody have any suggestions for this? I'm running build #18 of the unofficial CM7 nightlies. I've read some mixed reviews on whether it works with Go Launch EX.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general. the theme forum is for releases only.


----------

